# FSM



## cwrr226 (Feb 24, 2005)

I need a link 2 download the service manual....i dont wanna purchase one so im willin 2 download it with my dail-up....can someone plz help me....


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

cwrr226 said:


> I need a link 2 download the service manual....i dont wanna purchase one so im willin 2 download it with my dail-up....can someone plz help me....


You can download various 240sx Factory Service Manuals from www.zeroyon.com, in the tech section.


----------

